# Forget East Bay



## thattexan (Apr 22, 2008)

In all the years I have been fishing, I have never seen so many stupid and rude potlickers on the water. No matter where I went this morning (5 different spots), within 15 minutes, someone would pull up within 20 yards of me. Two of these idiots pulled up to within 10 yards while I was wade fishing to ask if I was catching anything. I finally threw in the towel and came home. I think I'll head back down Wednesday when the potlickers are gone and maybe the winds lay down. Everyone should forget about East Bay this weekend.


----------



## thundertrout (Jun 22, 2006)

thats why i stayed on land, and got the pit goin.sorry to hear that.i'd be po'ed also.jay


----------



## cfred (Jun 13, 2004)

WOW! Who had the under??? Ya'll were way off, it started early!


BTW, sorry to hear about your luck but you had to know it was coming on Memorial day weekend, doesn't make it right, and it's sounds kinda extreme, but still expected. How was the ramp this morning, that had to be entertaining!


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Ya know, if you post a report of catching two limits of nice trout on topwaters at Bolivar, what do you expect?

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=164072


----------



## Reel Blessed (Apr 7, 2005)

I agree Kenny. Good reports along with it being memorial day = a lot of traffic.

Keep the reports coming though


----------



## Toddbo34 (Jul 30, 2006)

kenny said:


> Ya know, if you post a report of catching two limits of nice trout on topwaters at Bolivar, what do you expect?
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=164072


Reports are nice but they hurt us all in the end.


----------



## biged412 (Mar 8, 2005)

For all the oldtimers , this should be a weekend to just relax and try not to have the newbies upset us. Anchor up somewhere put up the shade, and enjoy. Then if a newbie encroaches(sp), do what comes natural .


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

Yeh you can forget a holiday weekend!!!!


----------



## captdean (Mar 26, 2007)

*crowds*

Pray for me i have a party Mon.


----------



## caz (Oct 23, 2006)

i know one thing im really tired of, and thats airboats... dont see the point in them and i think they should be outlawed.. god i hate airboats..


----------



## Pescadorable (Sep 15, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your trip, thattexan. As much as it hurts not to go fishing, I make it a rule not to go on holidays. For me, it's not the potlickers, it's the yahoo's who are drinking too much and not watching where they're going.


----------



## thattexan (Apr 22, 2008)

Ok everyone, your right. I should have kept my mouth shut about the limits the week before in East Bay. From now on I'll just fish and if anyone ask, they were caught around Galveston.


----------



## NattyArty713 (Jun 1, 2007)

I always think it's funny when people get mad at others for posting where they caught their fish. It is not like they are giving away secret spots!! On weekends its hard to get away from everyone, on a holiday weekend it is impossible. 

thattexan, I think I speak for most when I say we appreciate the great fishing report and hope you continue posting up your fine reports!!! It is not your fault the waters were crowded this weekend!!!!


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Natty,
Nobody is mad about posting where fish were caught except the original poster.

It's Memorial weekend, so let's remember to honor those who fought and those who are fighting for our liberty......


----------



## Fecster (Sep 26, 2007)

Ditto kenny.


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

thundertrout said:


> thats why i stayed on land, and got the pit goin.sorry to hear that.i'd be po'ed also.jay


Potlickers like BBQ also.


----------



## Brine Jake (Aug 12, 2005)

kenny said:


> Natty,
> It's Memorial weekend, so let's remember to honor those who fought and those who are fighting for our liberty......


I agree with the sentiment, and add this qualifier: 
Y'all are thinking of Veterans Day.

The purpose of Memorial Day is to honor the war dead. These are the ones
who never had the chance to be honored as veterans.


----------



## NattyArty713 (Jun 1, 2007)

Brine Jake said:


> I agree with the sentiment, and add this qualifier:
> Y'all are thinking of Veterans Day.
> 
> The purpose of Memorial Day is to honor the war dead. These are the ones
> who never had the chance to be honored as veterans.


Agreed.


----------



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

caz said:


> i know one thing im really tired of, and thats airboats... dont see the point in them and i think they should be outlawed.. god i hate airboats..


Wow. Registered almost 2 years and this is your 1st post? Someone must have ticked you off, big time!


----------



## cclayton01 (Jun 6, 2005)

thattexan said:


> In all the years I have been fishing, I have never seen so many stupid and rude potlickers on the water. No matter where I went this morning (5 different spots), within 15 minutes, someone would pull up within 20 yards of me. Two of these idiots pulled up to within 10 yards while I was wade fishing to ask if I was catching anything. I finally threw in the towel and came home. I think I'll head back down Wednesday when the potlickers are gone and maybe the winds lay down. Everyone should forget about East Bay this weekend.


Thats why my boat will be in the garage this weekend. Sorry to hear about your bad day.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Brine Jake said:


> I agree with the sentiment, and add this qualifier:
> Y'all are thinking of Veterans Day.
> 
> The purpose of Memorial Day is to honor the war dead. These are the ones
> who never had the chance to be honored as veterans.


Your absolutely right. Thanks


----------



## yellowmouth2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Hal01 said:


> Wow. Registered almost 2 years and this is your 1st post? Someone must have ticked you off, big time!


Hey if a man wants to post for the first time leave him be. Just because he's never posted doesn't mean he has just as much right to post as anyone else. As far as having all the pot lickers, when you post good reports, then expect some company. I say, post your reports, be proud of your catch, but don't be too specific.


----------



## gsb (Aug 7, 2006)

Post your reports when you don't expect to be fishing again for more than a week. Maybe that will help.


----------



## podnuh (May 26, 2004)

weekends are bad anyway...Holiday weekends have always been and will continue to be a ZOO.


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

I haven't been fishing on a holiday weekend in over a decade...except evening of the last day when everyone has left. It ain't worth the grief.

ntd


----------



## AlvinBigDog (Aug 2, 2007)

*holiday*

Almost glad I have to work through Monday evening, but will be out catching at an unspecified location on an unspecified day between Tuesday and Sunday! ....LOL! Everyone be careful this weekend and pray for our men in harms way. And yes, I have family over there (Iraq).


----------



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

yellowmouth2 said:


> Hey if a man wants to post for the first time leave him be. Just because he's never posted doesn't mean he has just as much right to post as anyone else.


Of course he has every right as anyone to post. Did you actually read my post? Nothing about what I wrote was disparaging. My post was to highlight that fact someone must have really ticked him off for him to decide to make his 1st post after 1.5 years. Nothing more nothing less.


----------



## medja (Dec 15, 2005)

Potlickers are like seagulls behind a shrimp boat! Always looking for a free meal.


----------



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

Suprisingly we were in in west bay yesterday and we ran around workin two sets of birds for over an hour with no company. We did get a little company in greens lake but they didnt get to close. I was very suprised at how few boats we encountered in the area.


----------



## caz (Oct 23, 2006)

LOL, didnt even realize its been that long!!



Hal01 said:


> Wow. Registered almost 2 years and this is your 1st post? Someone must have ticked you off, big time!


----------



## thundertrout (Jun 22, 2006)

caz,did you forget about 2cool or did you just read the fishing reports?thats gotta be a record for not posting that long.


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

Well, I can't catch fish, so I just go where there are no other boats. There's no reason for me to fight for a spot on top of someone else. I'm in the longest drought I've ever been in. So, post what you want about fishing reports. It does me no good to attempt to catch a fish where you were at anyway.


----------



## MadMike (Mar 21, 2008)

caz said:


> i know one thing im really tired of, and thats airboats... dont see the point in them and i think they should be outlawed.. god i hate airboats..


mabey they should outlaw all boats


----------



## knuttdeep (May 21, 2004)

thattexan said:


> Ok everyone, your right. I should have kept my mouth shut about the limits the week before in East Bay. From now on I'll just fish and if anyone ask, they were caught around Galveston.


Don't be too hard on yur self.
I'm 51 and was taken to that area and many more starting about age 6.
I **** sure know I'm not the only one who knows that "secret" spot.
Plus, when I read these great reports "shoulda been here yesterday" always comes to mind.
That shoreline woulda been packed without yur report.
The fact is the Galveston Bay Complex gets pretty small on weekends; especially holiday's.

*GOD BLESS OUR TROOPS; PAST,PRESENT, AND FUTURE!*

You from Sugar Land ?
Son play basketball?


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Don't you love living close to the coast? What do other people do?


----------



## NateTxAg (Apr 11, 2006)

I feel your pain man, it makes you wanna do some stuff you know you can't get away with...I'm gonna give it a shot tommorow morning and if theres too many dumbass out ill call it a day!! Nice stirng of fish from your last thread!


thattexan said:


> Ok everyone, your right. I should have kept my mouth shut about the limits the week before in East Bay. From now on I'll just fish and if anyone ask, they were caught around Galveston.


----------



## birdman77520 (Nov 19, 2007)

*Older thoughts from Baytown!*

Seems every once in awhile....some of you let things get a little personal, when all we're about is fun...sure, some things that happen are a little cheezy, but maybe you should remember back when you first got started and didn't know any better either....doubt that most folks that slip in a little close are trying to cause you or themselves heartache....just inexperienced....then there are some of you who would find something wrong with folks anyway!! Would suggest you would have a much more pleasant life, if you let some of this stuff run off your backs like water off a duck's back!! Had all sorts of folks come in on me this morning, but still caught 16 and kept 6....was hooping and hollering to my buds with every bite!! What's a good hit without a little excitement!! Ain't that what fishing is all about....dang near as good as sex in most cases!! Last sex I had wasn't quiet!! Chuckle!! Flexibility and patience is the name of the game....JT from Baytown:texasflag


----------



## FISH FRYER (Jun 8, 2006)

The boats are all in East Bay!!


D.L. said:


> Suprisingly we were in in west bay yesterday and we ran around workin two sets of birds for over an hour with no company. We did get a little company in greens lake but they didnt get to close. I was very suprised at how few boats we encountered in the area.


----------



## HTM (Dec 27, 2007)

*So much for that*

Now that it posted here every one is running to West Bay now!



FISH FRYER said:


> The boats are all in East Bay!!


----------



## TLCurd (Feb 13, 2008)

We were off the point of mosquito island right at dusk, anchored up when this boat continued slowly drifting towards us with the strong wind. We stopped fishing and just sat and watched to see how close they would get before the cranked up and tore through our grounds. 50, 40, 30....10 yards away and they're not even acknowledging our presence (except the one man with a stupid look on his face staring at us). Then...BAM! They drift straight into our boat and had the nerve to say "Are we moving or are you?", as they are currently over our tight anchor line. It took everything we had to not explode on them...sometimes silence and a look of pure disgust just does the trick. Anyways, it seems as the population of boaters increases, the IQ steadily decreases. The circus is in town fellas...tickets are free. Hope this finds you all well however. Tight lines.


----------



## Dookie Ray (Apr 9, 2008)

Too bad you can just keep a painball gun in your boat and then unload on them when they get too close! That would make me feel better and let everyone else on the water know he's a potlicker. You can always tell them by the big array of different paint "splats" on the side of their rig! LOL! At least until they decided to throw lead back at you instead of paint!


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

I think it is time to grab a chair, favorite beverage, some shade and have a seat at the busiest boat launch. The free ones really have the knuckleheads.


----------



## johnny (Dec 28, 2005)

JT hit the nail on the head....but I'm still gonna wait till the holiday's over and the wind lays a little...


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Now ya know , Why I rarely post pics anymore and whereabouts, I generally would give the type of structutre or technique , but would shy away from pics and specifics. 

I had a very recognizable boat at one time, now I don't. Just remember its all good, and try to give a lil room. There are a lot more people who fish my area now that post frequently and a few have already seen the power of the internet! They will learn in time .


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

TLCurd said:


> We were off the point of mosquito island right at dusk, anchored up when this boat continued slowly drifting towards us with the strong wind. We stopped fishing and just sat and watched to see how close they would get before the cranked up and tore through our grounds. 50, 40, 30....10 yards away and they're not even acknowledging our presence (except the one man with a stupid look on his face staring at us). Then...BAM! They drift straight into our boat and had the nerve to say "Are we moving or are you?", as they are currently over our tight anchor line. It took everything we had to not explode on them...sometimes silence and a look of pure disgust just does the trick. Anyways, it seems as the population of boaters increases, the IQ steadily decreases. The circus is in town fellas...tickets are free. Hope this finds you all well however. Tight lines.


That guy is posting on some board somewhere that this dummy had the nerve to anchor right where we were drifting. He wouldn't move either.:rotfl: I mean come on this bay system belongs to all of us. It is not your personal fishing hole.:slimer:


----------



## Jay d (Sep 22, 2007)

*East Bay traffic*

Most folks that fish the Galveston bay complex know where the fish are: birds, over mud, grass, shell, etc., at different times of the year. There are hundreds of GPS sites available to anyone that has a GPS, and who doesnt, that accurately locate the reefs, holes, cuts, drains, etc., so why all the fuss about getting boat traffic where the fish are reported to be??? I dont post here often but I read it every day. I dont pay a lot of attention to reported locations of where a person got a limit.

Seems a bit odd to me that a poster would post a few days about where he caught the fish, then get all bent out of shape because he goes out on a holiday weekend and there are boats near him. Sort of like knowingly going to the local dog park, and walking around for a few minutes and then going home to write a post on a blog complaining bout the poop on his shoes!!

If I am on birds and another boat comes in in a responsible manner, quiet, troll motor, I dont have a problem with it. If I am wading and another boat idles in to shore 200 yds away, and they get out to wade, I dont have any problem with that. In over 40 yrs of fishing the bay and I have had two situations where I felt the other boat/wader was not acting in a responsible or 'fisherman-like" manner.

"Potlickers", now isnt that a rather silly term for what almost every person that has ever fished has done?? I seriously doubt that all these people posting about 'Potlickers' has seen guys on fish and didnt find a way to move in!!! Hell, if I am on fish and there is room I will wave them in. It is all about fishing, not catching!! I have gone to wade spots and seen guys there, see which way they are wading, moved down a few hundred yards to the other side of their boat, and waded away from them. If I see "a" boat on birds, I might just set up a drift that could intercept the school well away, 200 yds or more, from the other boat.

One last thing: If I think a boat has a guide with clients I will not get even remotely close. That guy is 'working', not out having a good time!!! The majority of the guides I have fished with work hard, long hours with lots of expenses to get and keep customers. And, if I called any of them today and asked about some place to fish tomorrow they would quickly tell me a few spots where they were on fish, the lures, colors, and how to fish, drift, wade, etc..

To me it's all about being out there, fishing, and not all about catching. Hell, at my age every moment fishing is an extra moment! Come on, there are enough spots, enough fish for everyone using a bit of courtesy.


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

Very well said there Jay d!! I would like to add to that as well. One thing I have noticed is the majority of people on here I'm sure have done the potlicking thing, but as soon as someone bad mouths the potlickers, everyone else is quick to jump on the bandwagon. Knowing that they have done the same thing before. Hypocrytical if you ask me. Now I"m not saying I will ruin the fishing for you, but if the opportunity arises that I can move in without disturbing you or the fish then what's wrong with that? We can catch fish together. A matter of fact I have been catching fish before and yelled at another boat to come over and join me. I was by myself and had caught about 27 reds in one hole and was watching them catch nothing. They just drove by and went on their way. I guess they didn't want to catch reds. Oh well, I tried. 
Let's just all get along and enjoy catching fish!!!
Steve


----------



## surfgrinder (May 18, 2008)

*too serious*

I find that usually the people who complain all the time and get too close are the ones who are not able to catch fish consistently. They become desperate and will do anything to get into them. Blow them off. I have seen fights at the ramp and on the water and it is not worth it.


----------



## Jay d (Sep 22, 2007)

*east bay*

Seahunt186, I run a 19' Triton with a 150 Merc on the back and Motorguiide on the front. Has a poleing platform on the back and if you see me, old guy with a seat in the front, out there anywhere, you are very welcome to come on in!!!

You sound like a man with good old common sense!!


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

Gee ,easy ----

I didt know it was you ,sorry I did not recognize you, 

Fyi, there is a new gang on water and as their ination , you have to walk up to 4 fisherman and asked them "are you catching anything" I think the name of the gang is Pot licker gang and you only see them out on holiday weekend .


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

RedXCross said:


> Now ya know , Why I rarely post pics anymore and whereabouts, I generally would give the type of structutre or technique , but would shy away from pics and specifics.
> 
> I had a very recognizable boat at one time, now I don't. Just remember its all good, and try to give a lil room. There are a lot more people who fish my area now that post frequently and a few have already seen the power of the internet! They will learn in time .


RedX, bud, I thought that myself, but it still continues. Heck man there are still guys that post regularly here and give up too much info. but they still keep doing it. I understand that it doesn't seem to bother those that are doing it, but they seem to forget that they are also talking about spots that others have worked for and are on and are keeping it quiet. So just because "you" are OK with giving out specifics doesn't mean you aren't hurting others that did the work themselves to find those fish. And don't forget about all the people that just troll all the fishing sites and base all thier fishing off of these sites, and there are alot of people doing this. 
Just something to think about before mentioning coves, points, reefs, specific stretches of shorelines, ect.. Giving the bay, depth, clarity, bottom, lure, ect. should be plenty to help anyone out. If you need specifics, then you need to spend more time on the water and learn for yourself, or hire a guide to learn from, IMO.

Jay d, you are giving alot of them the benefit of the doubt, and I applaud you for that. I agree with some of what you said, but I dissagree with some of what you said. " "Potlickers", now isnt that a rather silly term for what almost every person that has ever fished has done?? I seriously doubt that all these people posting about 'Potlickers' has seen guys on fish and didnt find a way to move in!!! " Yeah, at one time or another when we were learning or being taught we might have gotten too close, I agree with you. And of course if someone sees someone else on fish they would like to be next to him. BUT.....the difference betrween a potlicker and the majority of us on this board is that we won't move in on them. Most will move down or just bypass all together, maybe take note on his depth, bait or lure, position on the shoreline and move on to the next area that mimics where the guy was. The potlicker is the one that just uses you to find his fish and moves right in, usually ruining your bite and tries to fish right where you are. And IMO unless you tell them what they have done wrong they will just keep doing it, and sadly many just don't care and do this on purpose and won't quit.

I avoided all this and got out early this morning and kept to the game plan, off the water by 9, it paid off big time.


----------



## TLCurd (Feb 13, 2008)

Bobby said:


> That guy is posting on some board somewhere that this dummy had the nerve to anchor right where we were drifting. He wouldn't move either.:rotfl: I mean come on this bay system belongs to all of us. It is not your personal fishing hole.:slimer:


Hahaha! Probably very true....but just for clarification, the boat wasn't even in sight when we anchored up. Gradually they appeared and just kept right on course. Thing is, apparently they had their anchor out as well and it wouldn't catch according to them. It's just something I'd think you'd notice after drifting hundreds of yards. As far as making claims to owning the bay system, or a personal fishing hole for that matter, I can't recall ever doing so. As a matter of fact, one of the best things I have found down here are the number of truly good people who enjoy a good conversation and swapping techniques/hot lures so that everyone can hook up. It's really quite amazing! Just wanted to clarify being as I don't like to feel that I am perceived as one of those angry, die hard anglers whose only concern is catching as many fish as possible and seeing no one else do the same. I was just trying to share a humorous story along with everyone else. Hope this finds you well.


----------

